# steel flex??



## basspro91 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can purchase steel flex? a web site? I have been searching the internet but i just cant seem to find it. Also does anyone know how much I would need to cover the bottom of a 15.5 by 48 jon boat?


----------



## ober51 (Jun 3, 2009)

basspro91 said:


> Does anyone know where i can purchase steel flex? a web site? I have been searching the internet but i just cant seem to find it. Also does anyone know how much I would need to cover the bottom of a 15.5 by 48 jon boat?



Posted this in another similar thread, but here you go:

Fasco epoxies

https://www.fascoepoxies.com/ you need to call up - ask for regular steel flex - then pick your color, not too many to pick from, but you'll find something that you will like.

Search a bunch of threads, but it's a great product, but messy. Not the easiest but if you call them, which you will have to do since they don't taken internet orders or CC's, talk to Jerry, ask him everything.

I wouldn't work with the stuff under 70 degrees ever again, it was too cold and the consistency was awful. Measure carefully, mix only a little at a time, since it sets so fast, mix the pigment into part 2 before you mix 1 and 2 together. Trying to think here..hm..I used cheap brushes, worked fine, and good foam rollers, 4 ". If I think of more I will post later.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 3, 2009)

Check out Brine's rebuild.. he used SteelFlex and I think he only used a gallon on his boat.. pretty sure it's close to the same size as yours.

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6551&start=50


----------



## Nick Jones (Jun 3, 2009)

ober51 is right! you have to call! also, I am pretty sure a gallon will be plenty. You can also go to your local hardware store and pick out a color. They usually add colors to a can of white paint. Have them give you the colors without adding it to a can of white paint and then you can add it to the steel flex. Just ask Jerry how to do this.

With shipping and a color it cost me $64.11. That is a great price!

Read this page and it will explain how to add you own color or atleast give you an idea how.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5306&start=160


----------



## ober51 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> ober51 is right! you have to call! also, I am pretty sure a gallon will be plenty. You can also go to your local hardware store and pick out a color. They usually add colors to a can of white paint. Have them give you the colors without adding it to a can of white paint and then you can add it to the steel flex. Just ask Jerry how to do this.
> 
> With shipping and a color it cost me $64.11. That is a great price!
> 
> ...



This is true - although Jerry will tell you that you can't just get colors made up, they have to be a special kind of colors. For instance, you cant just use the pigments that Home Depot uses, it has to be someone who tints this type of two part epoxy. Again, Jerry will answer all questions.

As for the amount you need - I probably was a bit liberal, but a gallon was enough to coat the bottom of my 16' Mon Ark and about 4/5 inches up on the sides. I still have a bit left over, but for a while I didn't think I was going to make it. On my 14' shallow v, a gallon was enough, and I did the bottom and half the sides. I am thinking of putting the remainder in the back of my transom before I put in the new transom wood, we'll see.


----------



## basspro91 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for all the help! I have one more question, around how much does a gallon cost?


----------



## ober51 (Jun 3, 2009)

basspro91 said:


> thanks for all the help! I have one more question, around how much does a gallon cost?



depends on shipping - they use ups ground..both times mine was 62 and change..but another thing, they wont ship until they receive your check, or you can pay cash on delivery for an extra 9 bucks.


----------

